# anyone with VMR wheels?



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

hi, I'm thinking of buying VMR VB3 wheels for my Audi TT. 










anyone with this kind of setup? 19x9.5 in the front and 19x10 on the back custom drilled. 
and for these wheel size, what tires are you using?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

That just looks fantastic!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

you should be fine with that setup... depending on what tire you run in the back, you shouldn't have any issues... well, provided if you're dropped or not... On coils it matters


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a very custom fitment! Keep in mind that to have a fitment like the setup pictured, you'll need to stretch tires, roll your fenders, and possibly do a slight pull.

We do, however, offer a direct bolt on fitment for your car that will require no work to fit :thumbup:


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

VMRWheels said:


> We do, however, offer a direct bolt on fitment for your car that will require no work to fit :thumbup:


wheres the fun in that?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

alva8193 said:


> wheres the fun in that?


Touche :laugh:


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish there were more pics out their of MKII TT's with aftermarket wheels. The pics above are great but what's the widest, aggressive stance we can go without have to pull fenders, inner fender rubbing or run hyper-stretched tires?
Is 18" or 19" x 9", 35 offset all-around and 245-40-18/245/35/19 seem realistic? And unless I go custom, I can't find many light-weight 17" wheels with the above width and offset for track use. I don't think VMR wheels go that small.

Wait, does this count as a thread jack? :sly:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

im 30et now, dropped on 235-35-19

dont believe me? take a look


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

btw, that accounts for a drop and NO Fender Rolling, Pulling or Cutting of Any Sort :thumbup:
lmk if you want to see the stance from the front or rear to see how flush it fits with the fender for further reference, ill take some pics :thumbup:


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

> that accounts for a drop and NO Fender Rolling, Pulling or Cutting of Any Sort


the wheels just fit without any additional work? nice

btw, your car looks great.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

What wheels width are you running TJ_MK2TT?

Here is a good wheels offset calculator for people considering new wheels. It's not just the offset that affects how far the wheel will protrude from the arch, the width also comes into play 

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

i was running 18x8.5 +12 up front for a bit with no roll or pull just a little stretch


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks ragusto! As most standard VAG aftermarket wheels are, they're 8.5" all around. My stock were 9" wide but 52et, unless you have a tape measure to compare widths, you're not going to tell the difference of .5" lol Performance wise, all my buds in their stg3 a4s 2.0T, run lightweight 18x8.5 enkei, so wider tire doesn't mean always the best performance. Wide tire equals more weight, more tire = more $$ for tires, etc.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

> i was running 18x8.5 +12 up front for a bit with no roll or pull just a little stretch


Are u starting Stance war sir? Haha


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

TJ_MK2TT said:


> Are u starting Stance war sir? Haha


Lol not anymore i was just surprised it even fit, stance was fun for the summer but winter is coming back, so time for fat tires and 11's in the 1/4 stock turbo!!!! /threadjack


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

be careful with different rotational masses on a Haldex car. I've heard that the center diff doesn't like staggered fitments but I don't know anything on that first hand. I don't know perfect offset for 10" rear, but I'm running 18x9.5 et52 (you can easily fit 45) up front and 18x9.5 et40 out back. You could likely get 35 in the rear, but I'm happy where I'm at seeing that my coils are maxed out.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

> be careful with different rotational masses on a Haldex car. I've heard that the center diff doesn't like staggered fitments but I don't know anything on that first hand. I don't know perfect offset for 10" rear, but I'm running 18x9.5 et52 (you can easily fit 45) up front and 18x9.5 et40 out back. You could likely get 35 in the rear, but I'm happy where I'm at seeing that my coils are maxed out.


Also heard the same thing, but rather from Torsen AWD versus our Haldex system, but I wouldn't doubt that it would change up the physics of the Haldex. Additionally, I hear if the difference btw the 2 variable rotational massage are within 5% or less, you should be fine with no issues.


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

VMRwheels, will I have problems with the clearance with inside of the wheel and the strut housing? I do not need spacers right?


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

NeverOEM said:


> be careful with different rotational masses on a Haldex car. I've heard that the center diff doesn't like staggered fitments but I don't know anything on that first hand. I don't know perfect offset for 10" rear, but I'm running 18x9.5 et52 (you can easily fit 45) up front and 18x9.5 et40 out back. You could likely get 35 in the rear, but I'm happy where I'm at seeing that my coils are maxed out.


Any pics of your current setup? I don't think I've seen an 18x9.5 52 offset wheel in my endless searching.

Since the OE tires are 9" wide I don't think I want to go to a narrower setup.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MitsuVdub said:


> ...Since the OE tires are 9" wide ...


OEM tires on 19" rims are 255 mm which are actually 10" wide ...


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I couldn't fit 10 wide on mine due to the drop perhaps??


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> OEM tires on 19" rims are 255 mm which are actually 10" wide ...


I meant 9" wheel, not tire. Semantics...


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

MitsuVdub said:


> And unless I go custom, I can't find many light-weight 17" wheels with the above width and offset for track use. I don't think VMR wheels go that small.


Indeed, we currently are offering only 18's and 19's - We have had customers track our 18's though :thumbup: 




raugusto said:


> VMRwheels, will I have problems with the clearance with inside of the wheel and the strut housing? I do not need spacers right?


As long as you go with our recommended size wheel and tire you won't incur any rubbing issues as long as you are at or close to stock ride height. Let me know if you have any more questions! :thumbup:


----------

